# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  3tier 4feet Internal Overflow (IOS) tank setup

## RonWill

Folks,
My tank revamps is making me dizzy and I'll be bringing this setup home after the holidays.

It is a 3tier rack of 4feet tanks (48"L x 12"W x 12"H), each with built-in IOS.



Each tank has independent IOS which will be great for species of different water parameters and also disease control (treating one tank instead of an entire rack in a recirculating system)


Water flows from *below* each partition, prefiltered through pebbles and coarse filter pad....


...before ending up in the IOS.


Here's how the flow of water will travel. In time, I will add on 'egg crates' within the IOS, to support lava rock and probably bio-balls, to increase the 'dry time' (as in wet/dry sump filtration). Water is returned to the partitions via a powerhead and plumbed spraybars from PVC pipes.

With 6 partitions in each 4footer, that means I can either have 6 pairs or 6 species in each tank! WWWooooweeee  :Exclamation:  I'm in for a whole lot of fun  :Exclamation:  

All images related to this IOS setup will be lumped into *this album*.

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
I think most of the local forumers and patrons of Eco Culture would have heard of their pending 'closure' at the end of this February.

Whether the operation is relocating, due to expiration of premises lease or otherwise, is still unclear to me. They do, however, have tanksets available instead of moving them to warehouse storage.

This may be a good time for those who want to re-organise their setups, be it aesthetic or more tank space in a small footprint. So do have a word with them and see what tanksets are still available. Here's some pics of their racks...

   

Eco Culture played a silent role in the killifish hobby, allowing hobbyists like myself, to consign their excess killies and to take the extra effort not to mix the various species while in their tanks. They are probably the only LFS I know who has correctly labelled tanks, a chatting area and small library for hobbyists.... and broadband access with Macs. Now, that's one helluva LFS  :Exclamation:  

This post is in appreciation of their support and my affiliation is that of a satisfied patron. So, thanks Eco Culture, for being a killie-partner and best wishes in your future endeavours.

----------


## timebomb

Yup, it's a real pity that Eco-Culture is going to close. I wish I can bring one of the racks home but there's just so much space in my house. 

Loh K L

----------


## Michsoon

Hi Guys,

Great offers but the transportation will probably cost 10x more then the tanks itself for me :P .

Thanks Ron, for your tank setup pictures, Pauline and I are figuring out how to build a barrack system that is suitable for killies. I got more then 20 1ft guppy tanks all over the place, taking care of them is beginning to take too much time and my fishes are beginning to complain  :Opps:  .

Got a question, noticed that your tanks are pretty deep as in the height, any reasons for it? Was visualizing one, probably 1ft in height and filling it half full which should be enough for killies but high enough so that I don't have to use any cover. Thinking of using 5ft high racks (they come in 10ft, just got to cut it in half) with spacing of 1.5ft each thereby housing 4 1ft height tanks with enough working space (6in) at the same time maximizing space. 

Appreciate any advise on this matter.

On a positive note, we are getting some interest on killies over here by mostly betta hobbist especially after seeing the clown killies. Hoping to get a decent group of guys working on multiple species like you have over there.

Regards,
Michael

----------


## bettawalk

Mich ! Did you realy stay awake till 3.13am ! 

I cant realy get a good imej of this , does this work like an undergravel filter ?

----------


## aphy

Meaning for a 3 tier rack, there would be 3 individual pumps to circulate water per tank. Looks like that's the most practical way of segmenting it. Oh by the way, each partition within a tank doesn't reach all the way to the bottom? Is a 1" gap sufficient for the water to flow through below? What's the size and capacity of pump you use Ron?

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
The operator of Eco Culture just SMS'ed me that he's experiencing PC problems and hence, delay in communications.

I do not intend to sound like an 'advertisment billboard' but Azmi wishes to thank all for the interest and that the tanksets are going at S$60 per set, at *your own transport arrangement*.

It's nice to know that I'm able to help out in times of need and that 3 tanksets have been reserved by fellow forumers. [There's only *one* set with IOS... and it's *mine*! <VBG>]

For those who wish to visit their premises or contact Azmi directly, here's their *business card*, *location* and *LFS Listing* quoted from another forum.

----------


## RonWill

Pauline,
You're correct that each tank has independent powerhead but it doesn't have to be very powerful. So long as it's able to pump water out of the IOS, up the PVC plumbing, jet through the spraybar and back into the partitions, then that's good enough.

[I think even an older Eheim 1048, or similar capacity, is already an overkill since most killies or guppies don't like excessive current. If you maintain cory or loaches, they'll love the turbulence]

All partitions have a 'underflow' 1 inch gap, except at the IOS panel. The pebbles/coarse pad acts as a barrier for young fish and functions somewhat like a UGF (Under Gravel Filter). If one doesn't regularly overfeed, or use too strong a powerhead, the gap should be more than adequate.

Do note that this pending tankset (pending because I haven't brought it home <wink>), uses both underflow and overflow.

In the 5th image of my first post, water flow in from under the IOS unit, up the 1st section, then overflow and 'U-turn' into the media compartment. The height of water column is dependent on where one set this 'U-turn'.




> What's the size and capacity of pump you use Ron?


Heh, to be honest, I haven't a clue! LOL. What I know is that as a complete set; with powerhead, plumbing and lights, it works as it should and suit my needs.

I will try to provide more details when setting up the rack at home.

----------


## Michsoon

Yup Chee Mun,

was working on a tender due 12pm today, got to bed at about 1pm.

Hi Ron,

Do you intend to use a UV bulb to control the bugs?

Regards,
Michael

----------


## RonWill

Michael,
I have a 11w UV running 24/7 in the main rack and have wondered how to incorporate another into this new system but unless I have 3 UV units, it's unlikely I'd want any. (ok... maybe one tank, since I have a 8w UVC somewhere).

FWIW, a UV unit is effective only when one controls the flow-through rate and exposure time. If the powerhead sends the water out too swiftly, it doesn't work. Furthermore, whatever nasties that remain in the tank (on plants, sponge filters, on host fishes, etc) are unaffected. UV is only complimentary prevention but it's the hobbyist who needs to keep a watchful eye.

I missed this...



> On a positive note, we are getting some interest on killies here by mostly betta hobbist especially after seeing the clown killies. Hoping to get a decent group of guys working on multiple species like you have over there


Just remember one thing. What you do today, the information you spread and the habits you inculcate, affect tomorrow's goals.

Get on the track and others will follow. "Lead by example", I alway say and good luck in your efforts.

----------


## Michsoon

Hi Ron,

Thanks for the advise, will certainly take heed.

Warmest Regards,

----------


## RonWill

Folks,
The tankset arrived yesterday afternoon and for those who're unclear, where water enters the IOS, here's more pics for you to study.

  

Instead of using black sticker for the base, I decided to use enamel paint to cut cost.
Time: 5.50pm. With tanks on their backs and awaiting the 1st coat.


Paint loses it's tackiness but not completely cured. Couldn't waste anymore time and decided to get on with it. Pump and plumbing spraybar in place.


System all topped up and working as it should. Time: 9.25pm [now where did I put that malt...]


Here's the pics of black paint and pump (same model for the 3 tanks).
 
Output is still too strong and turbulent. Think it's time I dragged out those old Eheim 1048's.

... now I have another excuse to visit the plant farm and get more _anubias_!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## stormhawk

Ahh... plant farm visit I hear?  :Laughing:  

As for the paint, if it wasn't fully cured it may stick to the styrofoam base and possibly be stuck for good.

----------


## RonWill

Jian Yang, the setup won't be moved again so it doesn't matter if the foam becomes adhered to paint. Right now, it's the high flow rate that bugs me.

I will be rigging a T-joint/ball-valve, that bleeds off to the last partition, before sending reduced flow up the spraybar and into a Henri. That way, I should be able to achieve a current that doesn't swirl the killies around, have a high flow partition (probably for corys) and still enjoy the benefits of a Henri. (The study room 4tier setup will use a Hamburger Filter/Henri combo, but it'll have to wait till I get this IOS system going)

----------


## stormhawk

Ron, if the flow is a problem you could rig up double rainbars set to drip on to a Henri filter. I don't think the flow would be too strong that way.  :Wink:

----------

